# checklist for audits



## cwater (Feb 14, 2017)

Hello, Does anyone have a sample checklist for when payers are requesting charts for an audit?    For example I'm looking for the following documents: chart note, procedure note, consult letter, etc?  I want to be sure we have all needed documents per chart.

Thanks,
Camille Waterhouse, CPC


----------



## snjberry (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't have a specific list however we give only info related to our facility such as office, lab, consultations, or our MD operation notes. etc.  Unless the insurance company asks for specific info to be included such as mental health or inpt notes.   Only give health center info unless request is in writing for other information.  

RESTRICTIONS: Only medical records originated through this healthcare facility will be copied unless otherwise
requested. This authorization is valid only for the release of medical information dated prior to and including the date
on this authorization unless other dates are specified.

Sandi CPC, CPMA


----------

